# Game 40: Heat @ Thunder (1/18/09 7:00pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sunday, January 18th, 2009 | 7:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports/NBA TV*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Marcus Banks
Jamaal Magloire
Chris Quinn
James Jones
Yakhouba Diawara
Mark Blount
Michael Beasley
Daequan Cook​


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

It'll be interesting to see if Marion plays tonight...

If he's out, that'll really show the fans whats about to happen.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

should be a good win for us. thunder are scrappy, but we are scrappier 

i hope we do trade marion quickly, i am actually looking forward to Wade-O'Neal again 

I think Wade will make Jermaine play better, wade gets all the attention.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

That's too funny. I din't know TOR/ MIA both play today.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I predict a D. Wade triple-double tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Zo is on the NBAtv pregame show right now for those interested


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

They are talking to Zo on NBA TV. Quick notes:

-He's in DC for the Obama speech, he also took 50 kids and their chaperones to DC as well. (People still say Zo is a bad guy?)
-Gave his two cents on our countries current state.
-Said he helped campaign for Obama in Florida.
-Didn't speak too much about the Heat.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I hate NBATV


anyone have a link>


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So Marion is out tonight. Interesting :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Kevin Durant looks like he's wearing shoulder pads.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So...JO and Kapwno are out...and Marion and Banks...interesting...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> So...JO and Kapwno are out...and Marion and Banks...interesting...


Banks isnt in uniform tonight?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Hm....


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Good shot from D. Wade.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

What reason did they give for Marion not playing?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice steal and assist to Wade by Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

SKiP said:


> What reason did they give for Marion not playing?


reaggrivated his groin


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Didnt look to hampered last night, did the Matrix...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Good pass from Mario leads to a Diawara travel.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with 10 of the Heat's 13 points


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice fastbreak to Diawara


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Desmond Mason dunks on Joel...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diawara for 33333


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

D. Wade fins Diawara for three...

8 points for Diawara!!?!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rainbow wants a starting spot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD with the putback slam


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Mario misses a lay-up, and UD throws it down.

Foul on Westbrook, who elbowed Mario.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade to Mario to Wade!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Durant misses a dunk, outlet to D. Wade who hits a no-look-behind-the-back pass to Mario, who gives it right back for the throw down!

Great play!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: at Durant trying to put his good friend Mike on a poster and failing badly


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DWade is on fiyaaaaaaaaah


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Wade with the easy jumper.

16 points already.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with 16 on 7-10 shooting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I like Jeff Green's game a lot.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

18


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade again!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Mike.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Two early fouls on Beast, not a good start for him.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

D. Wade with a HUGE SWAT on Jeff Green.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Wade


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Mags with the easy dunk, assisted by Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

31-27 Miami after 1

Wade was on fire. 18 for Wade on 8-12

It'll be interesting to see who the offense goes through now with Wade possibly getting the rest to start the 2nd quarter and with Beasley out with two fouls.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

That Durant fellow is pretty good...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

DQ with that smooth J.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ's got such a sweet looking shot


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

And 1 for Quinn! Great drive.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn with the nice and1


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Our defense is lacking.

Green & Durant are having their way with us.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

DQ for 33333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3333


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

cook for 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice minutes from this group without Wade or Beasley.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

you guys watching the game on Suns Sports too? what part of miami you guys in? i am near FIU and westchester


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice hook by Jamaal.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

nice move by magloire.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Mag with good back-to-back plays.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jamaal has been great this year at picking up charges this season


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Again, nice post move by Mags.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jamaal again!


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

AGAIn magloire!! nice


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

bs call, he fell on his own


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

VERY impressed with these announcers tonight, best I've heard so far. Rockets were terrible, glad I don't have to hear them anymore.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Chalmersssss!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice move by Mario


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

myst said:


> VERY impressed with these announcers tonight, best I've heard so far. Rockets were terrible, glad I don't have to hear them anymore.


huh? are you watching Sun Sports? it's the same 2 announcers for like years now


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

ChrisRichards said:


> huh? are you watching Sun Sports? it's the same 2 announcers for like years now


Nope, I use League pass so I hear the home teams announcers every game.



And BTW, I am NEVER impressed with Fiorentino lol. Eric Reid is good though.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

you are in MIAMI, FL, why not watch Sun Sports? Heat announcing crew


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

myst said:


> VERY impressed with these announcers tonight, best I've heard so far. Rockets were terrible, glad I don't have to hear them anymore.


Celtic announcers are the worst, by far.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice play by Wade and UD


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Third fould for B-Easy...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

B-Easy said:


> Celtic announcers are the worst, by far.


They are definitely the biggest homers of all the announcing crews.

Beasley needs to learn to keep his ground and not jump there.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Wpwpwpask

Wadeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Wade for 333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick 3 by Wade


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

ChrisRichards said:


> you are in MIAMI, FL, why not watch Sun Sports? Heat announcing crew


I'm in Orlando for school.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dq for 333333


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

lol oh


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

DQ for 333333

(great pass from Wade)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

57-50 Miami at the half


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I don't live in Florida, so I take whatever I can get, and in this case, it's NBA TV.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

imagine if we had a healthy Jermaine O'Neal down low....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley hasnt been in foul trouble like this for a while. Bummer.

Still, good half from the Heat - Wade especially.

How bout Magloire? Hes brought it the last 2 games.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Sun Sports has a James Jones 'meet the heat' special on right now

i really would like to keep james jones....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice balanced scoring for the Heat. Other than Wade who has 21, we have 2 with 8, and 3 with 6.

Hopefully Beasley is able to stay out of foul trouble and contribute in the 2nd half.

For the Thunder, they are being led by Durant and Green who have 32 of their 50 points.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ChrisRichards said:


> Sun Sports has a James Jones 'meet the heat' special on right now
> 
> i really would like to keep james jones....


Speaking of him, I thought we'd see him some in this game with Marion being out but he hasnt played. I guess they want to give him more practice time to get in rhythm before putting him back out there.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

I hope you are right, i don't want him included in the trade


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

ehl is in general talk saying wade looks 'gay' with pictures because of the STD accusation


should i go post all those Kobe pictures people laugh at, the ones with him kissing his teammates on the lips and rubbing on jermaine o'neal ? 

lol


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

ChrisRichards said:


> Sun Sports has a James Jones 'meet the heat' special on right now
> 
> i really would like to keep james jones....


Is there any chance that Mark Blount is included in the deal? Raps can use a big body. Marion/Banks/Blount for JO/Kapono/Solomon


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

wow wade with another great block


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No wonder the OKC TV crew is so good. They got former Heat PF Grant Long as their color man 

Nice and1 by Mario!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 33333


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

SIGH ANTHONY damnit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice setup on the 3 by Mario to Diawara


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Diawara for 3333 again!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Who needs the Matrix when you got Yakhouba Diawara! :rock:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rainbow is strokin it tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade to UD. Shouldve been an and1


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Yeah, Grant Long is good. I am seriously impressed. They know every player, are throwing out great stats, announcing the game fairly and not biased, and neither one is annoying.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD picks up his 4th. Hopefully Beasley is able to get his offense going.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley just cant stay on the court today...damn


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

EDIT- Double post.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just one of those nights for Beasley where he is just in the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great block by Beasley


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DWade now with 28.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Big Cat has provided some good minutes tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

84-73 Miami after 3

The refs just gave them 2 points on what would have been a miracle shot had Durant made it anyway.

Hopefully this group can keep this lead with Wade on the bench.

Best case scenario is this group extending this lead and allowing Wade to sit out the whole 4th. Highly doubtful though.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I bet they start with a 6-0 run, timeout Heat, Wade inserted with 9 mins to go to play the rest of the game.

Lets see how I do :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive to get the foul by Beasley


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, the 6-0 run part was wrong...but the run on wasnt. I knew this was gonna happen.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a shock. The Thunder make a run to start the 4th. Who could have seen that coming? :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade comes in and scores right away


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade again!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And DWade bails us out again with back to back J's...get the message Spo?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Chalmers 333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We just cant get any free throws. Again we're getting killed in attempts, 28-12.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jamaal with the hook shot


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dq for 333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dqqq


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 33333

Mario is bursting through that rookie wall tonight.

Wade is setting them all up and just picking that D apart


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Superintendent is back in the schoolyard! 3333333333333333333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jamaal with the dunk!

Wade with 10 assist


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Magloire with 13, 6 and 2 blocks..Jermaine who? :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 104-94

4-3 Road trip! :clap:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Kevin Durant, man, that guy is insane!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

MB30 said:


> Magloire with 13, 6 and 2 blocks..Jermaine who? :laugh:


if he can produce like that on a consistent basis it would be HUGE for this team.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade was great tonight, as usual he kept us in the game throughout.

Beasley was poor generally, just a tough night overall.

Marion was absent, lol.

Magloire was beast. The pair of jump hooks and the baseline dunk. And he knocked over Krstic what seemed like every trip down the floor.

Chalmers looks to be finding his stroke again.

Good easy enough win.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Wade with a nice double double, I love watching this guy play.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's that sweet fast break from the 1st half


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Poor Michael Beasley. There were atleast a few hundred K-State fans there and they were out early. Tons of purple in the audience and lots of signs for him. A few "Michael Beasley" chants were started pregame and early in the first quarter by one large clump of them and eventually they did every time the drumline(Yes, drumline)did their weird "Thunder De-Fense" beat. I was almost right behind the bench and I did see him looking up a few times. I think he was nervous, personally.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Mag had a sick drop step spin dunk in the low post. I was like :eek8:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Dayummmm, that was one nice fast break. 

I was disappointed Bease couldn't get it going last night, I really want this guy to do well.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

W2M how do you find those player headshots?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ruff Draft said:


> W2M how do you find those player headshots?


Just search the players name on yahoo and they'll pop up. 

Like this


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Here's that sweet fast break from the 1st half


I missed that the first time, nice to see.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

It was a pretty fast break. 

Am I the only one whose looking forward to seeing if Dorell can take that starting SF spot once he gets up to speed? One would think he's a good fit for this team...but yeah, im probably the only one :laugh:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I don't think he will be starting.

Bease and Cook have a better chance to start than him IMO but who knows. He did show some flash of good ****.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I think they like having Beasley and Cook off the bench to provide a spark if the starters are lacking. Id rather have Beasley starting, but it doesnt look like its gonna happen yet.

Cook is too small to start as an NBA SF also - but hes a great 6th man at the swingman spot.

Dorell actually would provide a good fit for us. Despite his limitations, hes an excellent mid/long range shooter, is young enough to still improve, plays solid D and runs the floor well. With Wade playing at his best level, plus more weapons offensively on the team, I think we'd actually see Dorell's numbers improve some.

Id rather Wright than Diawara, even though Rainbow has been decent of late. Dorell's D is superior though, and he always does have good chemistry with DWade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I agree about Dorell. I think he could fit well in this style. But right now they're struggling finding playing time for James Jones. So its gonna take not only that Marion trade, but also an injury for Dorell to get any meaningful playing time, imo.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I think once DWright gets some practice time in - he'll start to get some PT. I think Spo is in his corner, I think he'll eventually beat out Diawara. Hes just got more that he brings to the table than Rainbow.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

DW is a tease

(The taller one)

All ceiling and no play. Kinda like... an abandoned bordello...


or something like that...


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Hate to bump this thread... But I just realized while talking about Magloire, did Joel Anthony play the second half of this game at all?


----------

